
World's first 'Ion Plane' has no propellers, turbines or fuel pumps - akosipops
https://www.newsweek.com/worlds-first-ion-drive-plane-no-moving-parts-created-mit-scientists-1227260
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18503772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18503772)

